# Soul Vendor



## Nostradoomus (Sep 1, 2019)

Not really modifications per se, but I just threw in a few random PNP trannies and it sounds fantastic. Q1-2 around 60 hfe, Q3 around 90. Also tried a few GE Diodes and a BAT41 and they all had no balls so I slapped a 1n5817 in there and yeah...it’s how I remember it now. Thanks for taking my request! I love this thing. Demo vid soon


----------

